# Difference in GLA regulators?



## Glude (Jul 16, 2014)

I think the main difference is the output working pressure


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

From an email I sent Orlando:

"The Pro is a higher quality regulator body, it has a sealed cartridge and force balanced pilot. The Gro is an open air cartridge, both use the same modular valve system and gauges. The Pro is much more regulator in terms of its "guts" and its not much more coin. You can add an extra valve in a few short seconds, no sealants needed and super easy. Its actually quite cool. No need for dual stage either. The Pro is incredibly precise with a decay and rise of 0.01psi for every 100psi lost. Pretty impressive to say the least. Down the road when your ready to add an extra valve for another tank just shoot me an email and we can set you up.

Let me know if you have any questions at all, happy to help.



Regards,
Orlando"


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

In the end both versions are still good quality *single* stage regulators, one may be better quality than the other, but you're paying dual stages prices for a single stage regs. Also the difference in working pressure really doesn't justify the higher cost because even the toughest co2 inline reactor will have a cracking pressure of 40psi at most, so the extra 120psi you get with the pro reg isn't necessary. BTW I have an older version of the GRO1 and it's incredibly reliable, no EOTD, excellent piece of equipment. So I wouldn't spend more than that to get started. Once you learn how this stuff works, you'll be able to do one yourself for less.


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks, that was really insightful. my budget is around the $200 mark so I will pick up the Gro-1. Only doing a single tank, roughly 80 gallons, however its an open top rimless tank with a sump.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

with $200 you can get a dual stage system from CO2Art.


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

I was looking at those as well, and would actually be a bit cheaper. People were saying though the support and product was really good from GLA which kinda tilted me that direction.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's a co2art reg review.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=871297&highlight=co2art+review


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

Damn you guys... looking back into the C02art regulators. What other equipment will I need to add a check valve and a bubble counter? the GLA regulator looked like it came with a bubble counter already.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

AlanLe said:


> with $200 you can get a dual stage system from CO2Art.



So this is what I have on my Nano, and I am very happy with it; ESP for the price. I got the swiss solenoid with the SMC valve and dig it. 

That said, I have a brand new tank being setup......and I ordered a GLA Pro-1 for it. Not sure why since I'm happy with my Co2 and could have ordered another...but wanted to try something difference. I'm curious to see what I like better.





Now, with both of that said.....my next reg for a future tank....i'll build myself or order from Alan. There's just something to say about the beauty in what can be done (but i'm a Hot Rod guy so I dig shiny/pretty metal........now that i say this...i'm kind of embarrassed I didn't build one myself.....i can chop the top of a '55 suburban....but I some how wussed out in building a regulator!)


----------



## Glude (Jul 16, 2014)

That's why I was going to go with GLA, I estimated it would cost the same price to buy the additional bubble counter and stuff for the CO2 Art reg.
And honestly, what is the argument for a Dual Stage if the good quality Single Stage does just fine?

About the working pressure, what if you have several tanks hooked to the same cylinder via a manifold? Don't you need more working pressure to split the output between tanks?


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

LLongjr said:


> Damn you guys... looking back into the C02art regulators. What other equipment will I need to add a check valve and a bubble counter? the GLA regulator looked like it came with a bubble counter already.



GLA does have a regulator. Co2Art has a bubble counter with regulator built in.

My order from Co2Art came out to about $190 (reg and counter).....i think with shipping from GLA for the base gro-1 would be about $220 or so???


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

HBdirtbag said:


> GLA does have a regulator. Co2Art has a bubble counter with regulator built in.


I'm just not wrapping my head around this.


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry. Gla does come with a bubble counter.....


Stoner moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LLongjr (Apr 1, 2015)

So it looks like I am looking at ~$250 for either setup. GLA is single stage and comes with a bubble counter already, C02art is dual stage and will require a little money for a bubble counter. both appear to be getting good reviews and have good customer service... why is this so hard..


----------



## HBdirtbag (Jun 15, 2015)

that's why I have one of each


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

LLongjr said:


> So it looks like I am looking at ~$250 for either setup. GLA is single stage and comes with a bubble counter already, C02art is dual stage and will require a little money for a bubble counter. both appear to be getting good reviews and have good customer service... why is this so hard..


All you'd need for the co2art reg is one of these that costs $5, and you get a dual stage over a single stage for less. It'd be a no-brainer if it were me. Some, like myself, prefer the inline bubble counters because they're a potential for a co2 leak when mounted right on the reg. Also they can leak water into the needle valve if the check valve fails.


----------

